# MOVED: SET vs DET?



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

This topic has been moved to Treatment Support - FET -

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=326063.0

I have moved your post to a board where it will hopefully attract more replies .

Lots of luck 

Anj x


----------

